# DIY grinder with grunt



## NoIdea (Nov 9, 2012)

Afternoon All - Just thought i would share my new grinder to replace my, now, poked coffee bean grinder. 

It took me a while to find something with a whole big the size of the angle grinder spindle (or what ever you call it), it came out of an old dishwasher. 

The pictures are pretty much self explanatory.

Enjoy 8)










The can is a baby formula can and comes with a plastic lid.

Deano


----------



## grance (Nov 9, 2012)

wow awesome i think a video is in order


----------



## qst42know (Nov 9, 2012)

Home made blender, clever. 8) 

Plastic lid should provide a good seal but until you confirm it is puncture resistant you may want to cover the plastic with a metal lid just to be safe.


----------



## mjgraham (Nov 9, 2012)

That scares me, I love it. I'll make one a little later. Nice work!


----------



## butcher (Nov 9, 2012)

NoIdea,
With a mind like that it could be dangerous!

I like it.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 10, 2012)

I love your McGyver stuff ! :lol:


----------



## Smack (Nov 10, 2012)

That's a good idea Deano, but boy if that ever came apart lol. Better wear welding gloves while running it. I've had my 10k rpm angle grinder get snagged a couple times in the past.


----------



## sena (Nov 10, 2012)

good , i like to see how it smashes,,,,,


----------



## rusty (Nov 10, 2012)

Great idea a dust free macerator, all it needs in a heavier blade.


----------



## pimpneightez (Nov 10, 2012)

Love!!!!!


----------



## GotTheBug (Nov 10, 2012)

Deano, one thing I ran into with higher rpms and a food can was impact actually knocking holes in the can. At 10,000 rpm for a hand grinder, I would watch for that. I do LOVE your concept by the way. I've been playing with a stack of old skilsaw blades mounted to a bench grinder, just haven't had the cojones to finish it. lol.

Paul.


----------



## NoIdea (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.  

I only put pyrolyzed material whose metal size is no greater that 5mm in diameter, slot pins etc, the can did buldge opposite to where the blade is, leaving pit marks butt no break throughs yet. i have done at least a dozen runs so far and the can still looks ok.

i will find, eventually, a stronger can/pipe to relace the existing one, i needed something in a hurry, and thats all i could come up with.

The heavyer stuff does not reach the lid due to the hight of the can, so no worries about breaking through the top.

i had to bend the blades where you see the line, down from it's pointed edge, and eventually they broke off, staying with the rest of the mash.

if too much is put into it, it does struggle a bit and heats up, about 2 cups max. at a time.

So all in all, it does the job well.

Cheers

Deano


----------



## grance (Nov 10, 2012)

I think steam pipe or maybe even well caseing would do well and the well caseing is easy to find


----------



## grance (Nov 10, 2012)

steam pipe isnt the actual name of it. That what the guy called it when I bought it. I bought a peace 6" O.D. by 10" long and a end plate. The walls of the pipe are about 1/2 inch thick but bolt together steel pipe better descibes it


----------



## butcher (Nov 10, 2012)

How about for the blade using an iron blade from an old lawn mower, cut down, it could be bent to shape with heat and heat treated back hard.


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 10, 2012)

butcher said:


> How about for the blade using an iron blade from an old lawn mower, cut down, it could be bent to shape with heat and heat treated back hard.




Now you did it. We are going to see a lawnmower mounted to a 55 gallon drum soon. 8) 

Jim


----------



## butcher (Nov 10, 2012)

I bet NoIdea could make that motor run upside down too.


----------



## rusty (Nov 10, 2012)

butcher said:


> I bet NoIdea could make that motor run upside down too.



Modern day 2 stroke engines will run in any position.


----------



## NoIdea (Nov 10, 2012)

jimdoc said:


> butcher said:
> 
> 
> > How about for the blade using an iron blade from an old lawn mower, cut down, it could be bent to shape with heat and heat treated back hard.
> ...



Ha Ha Ha, Hmmm, If i had one......????

To be honest, a electric motor on a forty gallon drum, with chain for a blade, and with the right gas filters, and you would have the makings of a flourecent bulb crusher, just google it.

consumers have to pay NZ$1.00 per tube for disposal, worth thinking about considering NZ imported 10million last year and growing.

Cheers

Deano


----------



## Geo (Nov 11, 2012)

one of those edger blades from a weed eater may last longer. its already beveled and shaped the right way. the only thing you would have to do is shorten the length to fit in the can. they do have enough grass in NZ to need edgers dont they? im serious, ive never been there. i keep getting a mental picture of Australia's outback.


----------



## Auggie (Nov 11, 2012)

Might I suggest a section of 6" PVC pipe, schedule 80? Put a nice cap on the end, drill your mounting holes and off you go.


----------



## NoIdea (Nov 11, 2012)

Geo said:


> one of those edger blades from a weed eater may last longer. its already beveled and shaped the right way. the only thing you would have to do is shorten the length to fit in the can. they do have enough grass in NZ to need edgers dont they? im serious, ive never been there. i keep getting a mental picture of Australia's outback.



Hey Geo - Well it's about time you made the journey south. Here are a couple of pic's that pretty well depict NZ. It's mid spring here.






Deano


----------



## joem (Nov 18, 2012)

Can you put a reostat ( light dimmer) on it to slow it down?


----------



## NoIdea (Nov 19, 2012)

Nope, not a grinder, they are designed to go flat out, this insures the internal fan works efficiently, otherwise the whole thing will cook an turn into a heating mantle. 8) 

Deano


----------



## GotTheBug (Nov 19, 2012)

Deano planted this seed...

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=16234&p=163827#p163827


----------



## NoIdea (Nov 19, 2012)

GotTheBug said:


> Deano planted this seed...
> 
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=16234&p=163827#p163827



Well ill be, completly miss that thread, awsum, now i want one. 8) 

Deano


----------



## scrappile (Dec 7, 2012)

NoIdea said:


> GotTheBug said:
> 
> 
> > Deano planted this seed...
> ...


 

I used a weed eater end for the bearing, make shift blade with no edge and also added a hole later,








little more work, to do


----------



## GotTheBug (Dec 7, 2012)

Scrap, I LOVE the blade. I started with a cutaway from a "normal" diamond blade for the grinder, and it doesn't hold up very well. Already wearing out, and was thinking of making one from thicker stock. 

Paul.


----------



## scrappile (Dec 7, 2012)

GotTheBug said:


> Scrap, I LOVE the blade. I started with a cutaway from a "normal" diamond blade for the grinder, and it doesn't hold up very well. Already wearing out, and was thinking of making one from thicker stock.
> 
> Paul.




It is the center of an old army tent, holes had hooks . the black connectors from some Motorola stuff did the hole. green ones do well,.. I try use what doesn't have a price tag,.. :lol:


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 7, 2012)

Awsume stuff, it's finding something with the right sized hole. I want to make one that uses a chain for the blade.

Keep it up gentlemen, this is evolution at it's best. 8) 

Deano


----------



## Smack (Dec 7, 2012)

Set it up like a brush hog or a flail mower so the blade can bounce backward on impact then centrifugal force will force it back to the outward position. And multiple layers of blades would be best. You could also make it continuous feed if you had holes in the bottom for the fine stuff to escape into a larger bucket.


----------



## scrappile (Dec 7, 2012)

It seems to be a little fast for the impacts and bearing size, containing the green dust, will be needed before much more running, 


:roll: 8)


----------



## scrappile (Dec 7, 2012)

NoIdea said:


> Awsume stuff, it's finding something with the right sized hole. I want to make one that uses a chain for the blade.
> 
> Keep it up gentlemen, this is evolution at it's best. 8)
> 
> Deano



I have a washer in blade for centering and the plate on top , then left threaded nut, seems a flywheel with blades might work, keep momentum and cut through,.. :lol:


----------



## Sodbuster (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Guys:

When reading this post, a garbage disposal just came to mind. 

What if you took a garbage disposal and left it mounted to an old junk sink to act as a hopper and just sit the whole works over a barrel or tub to catch everything. 

Run the garden hose in the sink to flush the cuttings through, this will eliminate the dust and help prevent clogging. Just watch the water level in the barrel that it don't reach the motor. or it could be piped to a container so that would not be an issue. 

A garbage disposal uses a flyout type of flailing action against a cast iron ring full of ribs to give good cutting action and make the disposal for the most part jam proof. 

A disposal is meant for garbage and not some of the stuff you guys are grinding, so small nuts bolts or other small bits like that could cause some jamming of the disposal. Most disposers have a feature to unjam them selves, if you turn them off and back on again they will always run in the opposite direction. This is a self cleaning feature built in to any good garbage disposal. 

Go look at you garbage disposal and pay attention to its direction every time you turn it on.

Every thing that was feed into a garbage disposal would remain in the disposal until it was cut down to a uniform size before it leaves the disposal. You shouldn't have to ever run it through over and over again. 

A commercial sized disposer would be an upgrade.

Just a thought guys. I get all my inspiration from you. 

Ray


----------



## Sodbuster (Jan 6, 2013)

Deano:

You may be able to utilize the blades from a kitchen food processor / chopper. 

These two ( stacked on top one another ) are a bright shiny magnetic stainless steel. Using a flatbed scanner they appear black. 

As pictured they are 6" tip to tip, with the center hole being 1.5"

As sharp as any knife in the kitchen, but at 10,000 RPM you wouldn't have to maintain sharp.

About the same gage as any good quality butcher knife.

You would have to pay attention to direction and balance when mounting. 

Different brand food processors will have some variations to blade types, sizes and numbers 
I don't remember what brand / model these come from. 

Just an idea if you had NoIdea

Ray


----------



## NoIdea (Jan 7, 2013)

Gotta love it, thanks 8) 

Deano


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 7, 2013)

I used a regular kitchen blender that I removed the glass part from and epoxied a piece of 6" steel pipe to. It ground up just about anything.


----------



## Sodbuster (Jan 7, 2013)

A small heavy gage stainless steel sauce pan mite be easier to work with for a hopper. 

Remove the handle and save the lid. 

Just a thought

Ray


----------

